# Total Insanity, Now legal to spread HIV and aids in CA.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

WTF is going on in CA. Why would anybody sign a bill to make it legal to INTENTIONALLY spread HIV and AIDS to other people. It was a felony but it's OK now. How could someone even come up with this, pass a bill, and have the Governor sign it. I hope the whole state burns and slides into the ocean. Unfricken believable.

California lowers penalty for exposing partners to HIV - CNN


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

California is like a bowl of Granola...what aint fruits and flakes is definitely nuts! I would laugh about that if it wasnt so true...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Well lets just hope what spreads in California stays in California.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well lets just hope what spreads in California stays in California.


It won't. It is just like in the beginning, we hoped AIDS would stay in the gay community. I am so sick and tired of the idiots that are allowed to breed and spread their insanity. I don't know what is going on down there. Is it equality? Everyone needs to have AIDS and be equal?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If that's the case why is it illegal to place a 45 caliber 230 grain chunk of lead in someone?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

alrighty this is a new level of WTF -not only is it not a felony to knowingly spread HIV sexually it is also not a felony to knowingly donating HIV infected blood-so that hope it stay in California just was answered donated blood goes everywhere to were it is needed as in transported across state lines so yah someone in Maine can be infected by an idiot in Cali - this is some real stupidity in motion to a new level.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is after all CA. They like sex, rape and they will do anything to keep it going.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe it'll help cull the liberal nutcases herd in CA.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It seems like AIDS has always been treated differently than other infectious diseases. Probably because of the protected group of homosexuals where it was first isolated. But this latest news seems criminal in its intent.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Like most things Liberals do this has nothing to do with what you think it does.

Brown and the Liberal legislature are emptying the prisons per a court order dealing with overcrowding (because they don't want to build more). To do so they are changing many crimes from felonies to misdemeanors. In one of these new laws they've also change some types of rape and child sexual attacks to misdemeanors. 

What is really happening here is the liberal utopia they've built here is caving in on itself because it's a huge failure. Instead of admitting defeat they continue to cut off their noses to spite their face.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I heard the reasoning, supposedly presented by the governor, for why they passed this law.
Basically, "it shouldn't be illegal to have HIV".

NO KIDDING, MORON! That's NOT the issue here. The issue is "knowingly" or "intentionally" infecting another person with something they will likely live with the rest of their lives, and will forever impact how they live.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Yet there are still posters here who will vote Democrat (Or enable Democrats by voting Turd Party ) in election cycle after election cycle ...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The gay lobby is so powerful in CA. They get 
what they want. They labeled this an anti gay
law. Pathetic I know.

Still the low for me this year were two gun laws
going thru at the same time. Gun law one was to
decriminalize the use of a gun in a crime. It was
the law here to add 2 years prison time to any 
crime when a gun was used. That was eliminated.
Then in the next motion they made it a felony to 
violate some of their gun transfer regulations. So
you get less time for using a gun in a violent 
crime then you do dealing one outside of regulations.
Amazing this state.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

https://g.co/kgs/NrSCQt


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I couldn't get the thumbnail to load...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Fake topic name . They did not make it illegal. 


Read the article you attached with it. Open eyes, wake up , pay attention and try not to add to the confusion with fake information .


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Your indignation amuses me, after some of the articles you've posted.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Fake topic name . They did not make it illegal.
> 
> Read the article you attached with it. Open eyes, wake up , pay attention and try not to add to the confusion with fake information .


 What they did was making knowing giving someone AIDs. That is again Knowing passing it to someone is a parking ticket. That is nuts .


----------

